# Conversor frecuencia a voltaje



## jantonio84 (Sep 11, 2006)

Saludos Gente, 

Necesito un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje, trate de diseñar uno pero me di cuenta que esta un poco lejos de mi alcance de electronica. 

Busque en internet y no encontre nada, ¿Alguien conoce algun diseño que pueda presentar? Para que decir que este circuito puede ser de interes de mucha gente. 


Gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.fulcrum.ru/Read/CDROMs/NS-2003.February/htm/nsc03319.htm


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 14, 2006)

Depende de las frecuencias que vayas a medir y los rangos de tensión que quieras.

De todos modos, lo que se suele hacer son PLLs. Tambien, si la señal a medir tiene un ciclo de trabajo del 50% lo puedes hacer fijando un filtro paso bajo, pero esto es bastante lioso.

Si quieres, con el CD4046 o el HFE4046, es muy facil de manejar. Deberías mirar el tema de modulación FM, ya que la FM se hace variando la frecuencia según la tensión de entrada, el problema es que a tensión 0 tienes la portadora.

Saludos.


----------



## luisdario77 (Feb 1, 2007)

jantonio84 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos Gente,
> 
> Necesito un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje, trate de diseñar uno pero me di cuenta que esta un poco lejos de mi alcance de electronica.
> 
> ...



Hola: 
Existe un conversor de voltaje a frecuencia el cual tambien se puede usar para convertir de frecuencia a voltaje.
Este conversor es el LM331 de national semiconductor.
En la hoja de datos vas a encontrar el circuito de aplicacion que realiza esta tarea.
Si mal no recuerdo lo podes usar hasta 10KHz.
El circuito es muy simple.
Saludos.
Dario.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 1, 2007)

Un voltaje controlado por frecuencia no es algo común.. si es comun un oscilador controlado por voltaje... si es lo segundo creo que esta información te vendria bien http://www.esi2.us.es/~fbarrero/LIE/pract12.pdf  si es lo primero,. pues no puedo ayudarte mas.


----------



## manny12 (Nov 18, 2008)

el lm2907 te podra servir...


----------



## Langdom (Nov 27, 2008)

El LM2907N anda muy bien. Lo uso en convertidores FV para controlar la velocidad de los motores usando encoders. En el datasheet hay varios ejemplos y se consiguen facil.


----------



## manny12 (Nov 27, 2008)

Langdom dijo:
			
		

> El LM2907N anda muy bien. Lo uso en convertidores FV para controlar la velocidad de los motores usando encoders. En el datasheet hay varios ejemplos y se consiguen facil.



concuerdo con el compañero...
hace poco lo use yo en un proyecto de la u...  y 0 problemas y sencillo de utilizar!


----------



## anfedres (Feb 9, 2009)

Algo que también estaba buscando, bastante interesante esto del conversor de frecuencia a voltaje, pues necesito controlar la velocidad de un motor el cual posee un encoder, su conexión es bastante simple (la que aparece en el datasheet del LM2907N). Algo bien interesante sería también generar esto por código, trataré de consultaro, muchisimas gracias.


----------



## #@ngel# (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo estoy buscando un conversor frecuencia-tension, pero el problema es que tengo que trabajar con señales del orden de kiloherzios y con este no se puede en esos rangos


----------



## anbuca (May 2, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, yo tambien estuve buscando algo similar, estos son IC convertidores de frecuencia a voltaje, LM331, AD650, VFC32, XR4151, verifica el datacheet de ellos aver si te sirve alguno, Es te es un link http://www.clubrenaultfuego.com.ar/crfbsas/content/view/40/48/ (espero no violar las normas del foro) hacia un proyecto de un tacometro para auto con el LM2917, maneja frecuencia en el orden de los KHz(3.5Khz seria igual a 3.5v a su salida.
espero sea de utilidad.


----------



## serrano_10 (Jul 29, 2009)

anbuca dijo:
			
		

> Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, yo tambien estuve buscando algo similar, estos son IC convertidores de frecuencia a voltaje, LM331, AD650, VFC32, XR4151, verifica el datacheet de ellos aver si te sirve alguno, Es te es un link *http://www.clubrenaultfuego.com.ar/crfbsas/content/view/40/48/* (espero no violar las normas del foro) hacia un proyecto de un tacometro para auto con el LM2917, maneja frecuencia en el orden de los KHz(3.5Khz seria igual a 3.5v a su salida.
> espero sea de utilidad.




Me acabo de hacer con un LM2907N-8. Tengo un caudalimetro que tiene una salida de 50Hz en estado de reposo y puede llegar hasta los 500 Hz como máximo (Grifo abierto a tope). Me gustaría usar este componente para cambiar a valor de tensión. Me gustaría que el valor máx sea de 1,5V cuando esté a 500 Hz, y de 0V cuando esté a 50Hz. Según he leido la alimentación puede variarse. Por lo que sólo me quedaría calcular R1 y C1. ¿Estoy en lo cierto? ¿Necesito algún componente mas (como el C2 del que habla el datasheet?

Si en vez de querer tensión quiero corriente (como si fuera un lazo de corriente de 4mA a 20mA), ¿Que debo utilizar?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## chopis007 (Mar 20, 2010)

Que onda 
disculpen solo una pregunta el lm331 es bidireccional por *QU*e el diagrama de contruccion que tengo es de voltaje a frecuencia y lo necesito de frecuencia a voltaje
¿solo con invertir la entrada y salida tiene?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola chopis007

No, el LM331 no es bidireccional; este solo convierte de voltaje a frecuencia.
En cambio el LM2907 convierte de frecuencia a voltaje.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chopis007 (Mar 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias una molestia mas no he podido conseguir ningun diagrama para poder realiar esa convercion. ¿tendras algun circuito o una pagina de donde pueda bajar esa informacion?

Muchas Gracias, saludos y disculpa las molestias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2010)

chopis007 dijo:


> Muchas gracias una molestia mas no he podido conseguir ningun diagrama para poder realiar esa convercion. .....


En el datasheet tienes ejemplos
En esta dirección pones *LM2907* y miras que te aparece.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## luisjuarez (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola, yo necesito usar este integrado (lm2917 o lm2909), pero necesito que el voltaje de salida sea negativo, puedo cambiar la referencia de voltaje del integrado o la alimentación del mismo para lograr dicho fin?? agradezco su tiempo


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola luisjuares

No, claro que no se puede así.
A la salida del IC conecta un amplificador operacional configurado como inversor con ganancia 0.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## byco (May 10, 2010)

disculpen ..... alguien q me ayude con esto... con un CI 555 devo generar distintas frecuencias y hacer que se visualice un led encendido a frecuencias mayores a 100Hz y apagado a frecuencias menores a 50Hz...  que circuito me puede ayudar a convertir la salida de frecuencia del 555 en voltaje para luego utilizar un comparador de voltaje...


----------



## MrCarlos (May 10, 2010)

Hola byco
ya te lo dijo fogonazo, creo, en moderación.

Creo que tu planteamiento no es correcto:
A F > 100Hz. LED Encendido.
A F = 90Hz ?????? Encendido o apagado?
Ya que se debe apagar hasta los 50Hz cómo debe estar el LED entre Los 100Hz y los 50Hz ?.
Esta pregunta ya te la hicieron así que has un buen planteamiento para poderte ayudarte.
Y ve estudiando las hojas de datos del LM2907 para implementar un circuito con él en tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alehuan85 (May 11, 2010)

Holas, soy nuevo en el foro. Un saludo a todos y gracias por publicar esta información. En el lugar donde estudio nos pidieron imitar a una fuente switchin o fuente conmutada. EStoy suponiendo que puedo usar mi fuente lineal luego enviarla a un oscilador y finalmente a un conversor frecuencia voltaje. Pero el detalle es que el conversor tiene que ser con 555 o con amplificadores operacionales.Es urgente, gracias!!!!


----------



## mysterguaray (Sep 27, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola chopis007
> 
> No, el LM331 no es bidireccional; este solo convierte de voltaje a frecuencia.
> En cambio el LM2907 convierte de frecuencia a voltaje.
> ...



siento contradecirte pero el lm331 si convierte de frecuencia a voltaje en el datasheet del lm331
encuentras el circuito  para conversion de F/V simple y el de presición, incluso la competencia el KA331 en su datasheet tiene el circuito para conversión F/V simple identico, yo estoy intentando armar el de presición con el KA331 ya que el simple ya funciono


----------



## Josempb9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Saludos a todos,
Soy nuevo en el manejo de este tipo de circuitos y no se si me pudieran ayudar.
Estuve leyendo y viendo los ejemplos de las datasheet del LM2907, y vi el diagrama para el tacometro el cual varia en proporcion de 67 Hz/V.

Quisiera saber si se puede modifcar ese circuito para frecuencias entre 1kHz - 35kHz, y si no ..., si existe algun otro integrado que si me permita hacerlo.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Mour01 (Abr 5, 2011)

buenas soy nuevo en esto , he querido trabajar con el lm2917 para convertir de frecuencia a voltage pero el circuito que hice no me funciona. ya intente con varios circuitos del datasheet, al parecer lo ago mal porque no me funcionan.

alguien me podria explicar como funcionan o me podrian proporcionar uno circuito que aga lo que necesito?

solo quiero que a determinada frecuencia me de determinado voltage, no uso mas de 1kHz
como el lm35(sensor de temperatura) a determinada temperatura da determinado voltage.

espero puedan ayudarme, muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Alberto91 (Abr 19, 2011)

En la hoja de datos, leiste la información sobre las aplicaciones, las consideraciones sobre los capacitores y resistencias?, llega a cero Volt el nivel bajo de la señal de entrada?. Si es asi, y tienes bien realizado los circuitos, talvez esté dañado el IC. o prueba con el LM331.

Envia más datos de lo que quieres hacer o el esquema, que tipo de señal tienes a la entrada, mínima y máxima frecuencia a convertir, etc


----------



## jameza (Abr 19, 2011)

Como te dicen el LM2907 o el LM567, el primero funciona bien y ademas biene en las librerias de proteus, pero el cambio de voltaje no es tan rapido, pero si es bueno, el segundo es utilizado para detector de tonos y es facil encontrar la libreria de este para adicionarcela a proteus.


----------



## elchara (Abr 28, 2011)

Buen dia, necesito un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje sin usar un chip como el lm2907 o el lm331. La frecuencia en el circuito utilizado puede variar. Integrados como contadores, 555, opamps etc si pueden ser usados. Se intento usando esta frecuencia como el reloj de un contador, y las salidas del contador a un DAC para obtener un voltaje (se uso sus respectivos buffers y registro), pero es muy impresiso y requiere mucha graduacion. Alguna idea de como lograr un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje sin usar un chip? Integrados como contadores, 555, opamps, etc si pueden ser usados. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2011)

Cual es la razón para no utilizar un chip especializado?


----------



## elchara (Abr 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Cual es la razón para no utilizar un chip especializado?



Es una regla impuesta por catedratico a cargo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2011)

Perfecto para que sepan como se hace la cosa y cuando utilcen un CI sepan que es lo que pasa y no lo vean como una caja cuadrada....

Una de las formas más simples y eficienes de hacerlo es con un monoestble, un ejemplo de esto son loa cuentarevoluciones electrónicos de aguja la idea es cargar un pequeño capacitor con una tensión proporcional a los pulsos de entrada puede hacerse con el 555 con operacionales, con monoestaables tanto TTL como C-Mos, inclusive con transistores


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola elchara

Hay otra forma de hacer un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje sin usar un chip como el LM2907 o el LM331.

La idea es esta:

Un contador decimal de 5 dígitos. Con sus decodificadores y sus Display’s. Este sería para medir la frecuencia.
Un oscilador de 2Hz. Aplicado a una AND de 2 entradas, por la otra entrada se aplica la frecuencia a convertir a voltaje.
Tal vez esa frecuencia a convertir a voltaje no sea la adecuada para la compuerta AND así que hay que conformarla para que la AND la “Asimile”.

Quiere decir que durante la parte positiva del oscilador de 2Hz. La frecuencia a convertir “pasará” por la AND y el contador decimal de 5 Dígitos hará su trabajo puesto que la salida de la AND está al Clock de los contadores. Al que cuenta las unidades. En este mismo tiempo se restablecen a cero unos registros.

Durante la parte baja del oscilador de 2Hz. El contador dejara de contar. Durante este tiempo se registran las salidas del contador y se muestran en los Display’s.

Esas mismas salidas se aplican a un convertidor DAC(Convertidor Digital/Analogo) como el que se presenta en la imagen adjunta.

Claro que este DAC es de tan solo 2 Dígitos. Se tendría que hacer de tantos dígitos como tu proyecto lo requiera.
También el contador se haría de los dígitos que se requirieran.

En el dibujo quita los 4029 y a esas líneas llegarían las salidas del contador.
A la salida del operacional tendrías el voltaje equivalente a la frecuencia aplicada. El rango u voltaje equivalente Tú lo asignas por medio de Vref. Por ejemplo 10V = 10KHz. Y el 1.5V que se ve abajo +/- al centro debe ser ajustable para poner a 0V(Offset) la salida del operacional cuando la frecuencia es 0Hz.

Esa es la idea, espero te sirva.
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2011)

Cual es el sentido de semejante complicación? si a lo que apuntan sus profesores es qua profundice en las formas de hacerlo con elementos comunes? no tiene ni sentido complicarse la vida,cuando es mucho más sencillo hacerlo........


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 29, 2011)

Si les interesa profundizar un poco en el tema y ver muchas variantes de conversores F-T y T-F, busquen el libro de John Lenk - Simplified Design of Voltage-Frequency Converters. Ahí tienen mucha info al respecto (230 páginas dedicadas al tema )

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2011)

Muy bien mnicolau eso si que es un buen aporte para quiene estudian


----------



## Mour01 (May 30, 2011)

buenas estoy intentando hacer un convertidor F-V pero nomas no me salen, ya intente con el lm2917 (pero no jalo), le pregunte a un profesor y me dijo que tal vez podria con un integrador, pero tampoco me funciono, ahora estoy intentando con el lm331 y es el que mas esperansas me a dado. estoy tratando de simular el circuito que esta en el datasheet para no comprar las cosas antes de desilucionarme mas. el problema es que no me jala, quiera saber si alguien ya lo a usado y le a funcionado o si de plano no jala el cirtcuito, adjunto la imagen del circuito espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2011)

algo haces mál de seguro porque ese circuito integrado funciona y muy bien.

El problema de los simuladores es que no te diran lo que tu debes saber y si cometes errores asi seran los resultados.
Tenes la hoja de datos del CI LM2917?

Sube el esquema que hiciste con el LM2917


----------



## Mour01 (May 31, 2011)

hola para el lm2917 utilize un diagrama de la hoja de datos (adjunto el circuito) solo que utilize el de 14 pines ya que el de 8 no lo venden aca donde vivo. intentare con el lm331, aver que resulta. saludos

se me olvido la imgane del circuito


----------



## pandacba (May 31, 2011)

podes morstrar una foto de tu montaje? a algo le has errado porque te digo algo National no fabrica cosas que no sirven, si algo de national no anda es porque quienlo utilzo esta cometiendo un error 
El LM311 es un comparador, que te hace pensar que eso funcionara y un circuito específico no?

Alimentaste el circuito tal cual dice el esquema? o que tensión utilzaste? el nivel de tu señal esta por encima del mínmo que dice la hoja de datos? en la salida del integrado que pusiste?

Todos los valores estan de acuerdo a la hoja de datos o hay alguno que no?


----------



## Mour01 (Jun 19, 2011)

buenas perdon por la tardanza se me junto un poco de trabajo en la escuela, por lo que me dijeron anteriormente decidi seguir con el lm2917, pero sigue sin jalarme, el voltaje de salida es practimante el mismo para cualquier frecuencia, estoy provando con la señal de un 555. la verdad no entiendo que sucede, subo el circuito que realice(prove con el propuesto por la hoja de datos)  y la simulacion en proteus, si cometi algun error espero alguien me la aga saber, muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 20, 2011)

Estarás usando una frecuencia demasiado alta.

Por la aplicación, los valores de R y C deben estar dimensionados para frecuencias del orden de los 100Hz


----------



## Mour01 (Jun 21, 2011)

de hecho las frecuencias que uso no pasan de los 100hz, pero de todas formar revisare eso, gracias


----------



## gusmarr (Jun 23, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola chopis007
> 
> No, el LM331 no es bidireccional; este solo convierte de voltaje a frecuencia.
> En cambio el LM2907 convierte de frecuencia a voltaje.
> ...



http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/eca2/Files/Apuntes/CONVERSORES TENSION - FRECUENCIA  _V-2010_.pdf


----------



## Mour01 (Jul 3, 2011)

hola, la simulacion ya jalo, solo le agregue un capacitor de 0.1nf al pin1 pero al pasarlo a protoboard no hace nada. como no tengo generador de señales estoy usando un 555 al cual le vario la frecuencia de salida, sera que tengo una caida de tension o alguna idea de donde puede andar mal mi circuito. gracias


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 2, 2011)

hola a todos, para visualizar en un display la frecuencia radial de las emisoras, tengo que usar un convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje??? bueno pienso que las estaciones de radios son frecuencias dadas en Khz y me gustaria visualizar esas emisoras en un display LCD y he pensado convertir esas frecuencias en voltajes para posterior llevarlas a un integrado ICL7106, puedo hacerlo??? de que manera??? gracias gran comunidad de antemano..


----------



## victor d (Oct 26, 2017)

hola a todos muchas gracias x tan buenos aportes nos motiva a seguir aprendiendo de este mundillo de la electrónica.... soy de Venezuela y no he podido conseguir ic LM2917  - CA3162 - CA3161 si alguien m puede ayudar.... agradeciéndoles a todos de ante mano


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hola caro Don victor d lo CI "CA3161" es un decodificador BCD8421 para 7 segmentos (display de LED) y ese puede sener reenplazado por un CI "7447" o por un "CD4511" o un "9368" , pero eses dos urtimos CIs aclarados son hechos para excitar un Display de LED configurados en Katodo comun encuanto que lo CA3161 y lo 7447 son hechos para excitar un Display de LED configurado en Anodo comun.
Ya lo A/D (CA3162) ese desafortunadamente desconoço si hay algun reenplazo.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 26, 2017)

Existe el 7448 es para Cátodo común, un detalle que no hay que olvidar, el CA3161 tenía limitadores internos de corriente para cada segmento, si se utiliza cualquiera de los mencionados hay que agregar dichas resistencias
El CA3162 de la RCA desapareció cuando esta última cerro sus puertas
el par CA3161-3162 es un conversoa A/D de tres dígitos.
Si necesitas un conversor A/D de 31/2 digitos tenes el ICL7106 y el 7107 uno para display de led y el otro para display LCD


----------

